# Suggestions to entertain 4 & 5yr old in Dublin on Saturday



## paulpd (22 Apr 2010)

We have a 4 and 5 yr old to look after on Saturday. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas of something suitable that might be on in town. I heard there's a puppet show near Jervis St at 12pm.

Any other suggestions would be welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## nai (22 Apr 2010)

head out to Phoenix park - bring a picnic - ring [broken link removed] and book bikes. They have a trailer for 2 if the kids can't manage bikes themselves. Head off for a few hours - monument, papal cross, find & chase the deer, look for squirrels, head up to ashtown castle playground, picnic somewhere in the park. total cost would be about 20 euro for the bike hire, rest is free.

ps . luas only 5 mins walk away so that would be an added treat - luas all way to the point and wander down to have a look at boats etc.


----------



## mf1 (22 Apr 2010)

What about feeding the ducks in Stephens Green or the swans up at Harolds  Cross Bridge? 

A walk on the South Wall in Ringsend or the pier in Dun Laoghaire or Howth followed by ice cream and a trip out on the Dart?

mf


----------



## Lauren (22 Apr 2010)

Viking Splash! Brilliant fun and good value!


----------



## fizzelina (22 Apr 2010)

Can't beat the Zoo. But I also think Nai's post on phoenix park would be brilliant.(weather permitting) I've been to phoenix park kids playground and it's really nice and there is a visitor centre too.


----------



## sam h (22 Apr 2010)

Ashtown also has those fab trees that kids love to climb! My kids normally last 15mins in the playground & then want to head to the trees.

Colin Barracks is also free in, especially if it is raining, you could know a few hours out of it.  They have art statipns where the kids & stop & do some drawing.  I think some of the exibits from the Natural History muesum are there - kids always love those.

Haven't done the Viking splash, but heard it's great


----------



## Mpsox (22 Apr 2010)

Has anyone tried Imaginosity in Sandyford and would it be suitable for 3-4 year olds?


----------



## frash (22 Apr 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Has anyone tried Imaginosity in Sandyford and would it be suitable for 3-4 year olds?



Yes - they'd love it.


----------



## shaking (22 Apr 2010)

I'm bringing my niece and nephew to Disney Live in the grand canal theatre tomorrow. I think there's a matinee on Saturday,  might be an option.


----------



## TarfHead (22 Apr 2010)

The Ark, in Temple Bar, has something on for those ages on Saturday.

[broken link removed]

You would need to book.


----------



## ssm (22 Apr 2010)

lambert puppet theatre is very reasonable...they have website if you google it.  in Dun Laoghaire so can go for a walk on pier and mc donalds afterwards

zoo

kids club movies on a saturday if its raining are very reasonable

aquatic centre....gets busy in the afternoon but there are lots of places around Blanch to eat afterwards


----------



## sadie (22 Apr 2010)

Be warned - check with parents first if the kids like puppets. Some find them very scary, specially at the younger ages. 
Milano's pizza place on Dawson street have a kids play area open down the back at lunchtime and the children's menu is great.


----------



## Complainer (22 Apr 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Has anyone tried Imaginosity in Sandyford and would it be suitable for 3-4 year olds?



I think they really need to be a bit older (5-8) to get the most out of Imaginosity. It is fairly pricey, and I really hate their policy of charging for adults.



paulpd said:


> We have a 4 and 5 yr old to look after on Saturday. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas of something suitable that might be on in town. I heard there's a puppet show near Jervis St at 12pm.


Lots of free stuff around this weekend - see [broken link removed]


----------



## Shawady (22 Apr 2010)

sadie said:


> Milano's pizza place on Dawson street have a kids play area open down the back at lunchtime and the children's menu is great.


 
I aggree. We were in town with the kids a few weeks back and went here for something to eat. Very child friendly.


----------



## Mongola (22 Apr 2010)

If it is a nice day, why not head to Powerscourt Waterfall? small but lovely playground, area for picnic and enough grounds for


----------



## Mongola (22 Apr 2010)

Powersourt waterfall??? small but lovely paly area, great for walks around the grounds and area for picnic.
Would also suggest Imaginosity in Sandyford: great fun!!!!


----------



## frash (23 Apr 2010)

Complainer said:


> I think they really need to be a bit older (5-8) to get the most out of Imaginosity.



My 3 & 4 year olds have to be dragged out of Imaginosity so I disagree with the above.


----------



## paulpd (23 Apr 2010)

Thanks a lot for all the suggestions. Much appreciated!


----------



## amgd28 (26 Apr 2010)

Airfield Farm in Dundrum is fantastic http://www.airfield.ie/


----------



## WaterWater (26 Apr 2010)

Re-opening next weekend.

[broken link removed]


----------



## annR (27 Apr 2010)

Wax museum?  http://www.waxmuseumplus.ie/


----------



## fizzelina (27 Apr 2010)

National Leprechaun Museum??!! http://www.leprechaunmuseum.ie/


----------



## nai (28 Apr 2010)

So PaulPD - what did you end up doing last saturday with the kids ?


----------

